# Suggest Something to Listen to: 10 Minutes Max



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd like to receive suggestions of music to listen to. Music you're passionate about. No criteria except that it be 10 minutes maximum. You could pick a movement of a larger work or just pick a short work. If there is a youtube clip available - excellent! But if not, that's ok too.

Thanks for participating!


Signed,

stuck-in-a-listening-rut,
not-Sheila,
somnolent-in-Salt-Lake,
can't-we-all-just-get-along?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Respighi: Saint Gregory the Great from Church Windows.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sibelius: Andante Festivo


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Julia Wolfe: Reeling


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Since I was talking about it in another thread, Strauss' _Seid Umschlungen, Millionen_, dedicated to his great friend Johannes Brahms.

"'Brahms must be honoured with a dedication, by a waltz of my composition. In due course I want to present him with this waltz, popular, yet spicy and peppered, without sacrificing the purpose of a waltz... He must, however, be told nothing about it!' Thus wrote Johann Strauss on 25 November 1891, in a letter to the Berlin-based Fritz Simrock, publisher of his forthcoming full-scale opera, Ritter Pásmán [Première: Hofoperntheater, Vienna 1 January 1892].

It had been Johannes Brahms (1833-97) who had prompted the contract between Strauss and Simrock, his own publisher, when he challenged the latter in April 1889 'to arrange a tie-up with him'. Simrock had accepted, and for the next three years acted as Johann's sole publisher (opp. 437-445). In the event, Ritter Pásmán proved an unequivocal failure Strauss was deeply upset, the more so since Brahms, who earlier had shown such an interest in the undertaking, had found serious fault with the compositional form of the opera. Through the dedication of a master waltz to Brahms, however, Johann felt that he could somewhat redress the balance with his friend. Long before the waltz was composed, Strauss had settled upon its title -- Seid umschlungen, Millionen -- and had even asked Simrock to ensure 'a very attractive title page' bearing the words: 'Dedicated in friendship to Herr Dr Brahms'. The title of the waltz was borrowed from Friedrich Schiller's 'Ode an die Freude' (Ode to Joy) -- and had been suggested to Johann by his friend Julius Stettenheim, who had requested a waltz of that title for a journalists' ball to be held in Berlin in early 1892. Instead, Strauss chose to use the title for a waltz he had promised Princess Pauline Metternich-Sándor for her grand 'International Exhibition of Music and Theatre', scheduled to open on the Vienna Prater on 7 May 1892. However, when Johann learned that the new waltz would be performed by the Exhibition Orchestra, rather than under his own direction, he preferred to incur the Princess's wrath by conducting the première of Seid umschlungen, Millionen himself at the Strauss Orchestra's final concert that season, held in the magnificent surroundings of the Great Hall of the Musikverein on 27 March 1892 -- a full six weeks before the official opening of the Exhibition. Brahms, by this time aware he was dedicatee of the new work, was present at this first performance and the previous day showed his appreciation by addressing his visiting card to the Strauss home, with the message: 'Tomorrow, your most happy and proud listener!' The waltz occasioned rapturous applause and Brahms notified Simrock: 'The third time the whole audience was playing along'. Underlining his high regard for Brahms, Strauss took the unusual step of personally arranging the piano edition of Seid umschlungen, Millionen -- a task normally undertaken by employees of the music publisher -- and as such Simrock was able to put the waltz (inscribed merely: 'Dedicated to Johannes Brahms') on sale in April 1892. Surprisingly, in Vienna the composition was slow to attract the public's favour. Johann wrote to his brother Eduard: 'The Millionenwalzer does not bring the business which Simrock anticipated. Fourteen days ago he told me that he had sold only 6,000 copies. Certainly a very modest result. Of course, the waltz appeared only two and a half months ago'. For his part, Eduard took the new work with him on his summer concert tour of Germany, and at the end of May could advise Johann: 'Your Millionenwalzer is causing a sensation everywhere; I am playing it in every concert'. In the event, the 'Millionenwalzer' even found a place at the International Exhibition when Eduard and the Strauss Orchestra performed it there on 13 September 1892."


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Dvorak - Romance for piano and violin, Op.11


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of my absolute favorites works of all time: the prelude to Mussorgsky's Khovantschina, courtesy of Rimsky-Korsakov, and only 5 minutes!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorecki's harpsichord concerto.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

"Le Dîner" by Ondrej Adamek


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bach's Harpsichord Concerto in F minor


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Berlioz: Overture to Beatrice et Benedick (Munch/BSO). Munch had a way of making Berlioz overtures sound like the greatest music in the world. This just happens to be my favorite and it's about 8 minutes.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Gorecki's harpsichord concerto.


I struggle to enjoy any composer born after 1890 but this was surprisingly pleasant. Like Glass and Bach mixed together


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the sound of being alone.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Debussy*: _Quartet in G major_ - III. Andantino doucement expressif


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

level82rat said:


> I struggle to enjoy any composer born after 1890 but this was surprisingly pleasant. Like Glass and Bach mixed together


Here is a another Gorecki piece you might enjoy. I especially love the first movement.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

20centrfuge said:


> Music you're passionate about. No criteria except that it be 10 minutes maximum.


No other criteria? Uh oh, I'm inflicting a film score suite on you by one of my favorite composers - Pierre Jansen:

*Les innocents aux mains sales*


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bach: St. Matthew Passion - Erbarme Dich


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Something to melt hearts:


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Mandryka said:


>


He ask for music:devil:


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

*instrumental*






*vocal*






*orchestral*


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

What about the Overture from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg? 10 minutes sharp.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A very big work in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Fate of the Gods - Steven Reineke


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Stravinsky: Septet
Arvo Part: Summa
Chopin: Barcarolle


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Hard for me to listen to this without having acid flashbacks of practicing the dang thing. Love it, though.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Stefan Wolpe - Chamber Piece No. 1


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Some short and very civilized French Baroque harpsichord music,

_Les Sauvages_, Rameau





_Les barricades mystérieuses_, François Couperin





_Nouvelles Suites de Pièces de clavecin_, Rameau


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Narong Prangcharoen - Phenomena (2004)


----------



## jamjar (Jan 6, 2016)

Octche Nash by Stravinsky - just stunningly beautiful


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Possibly the happiest three and a half minutes of music ever written:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Another great one:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

*Anton Webern - Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op.7 *


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite works by American composers each under ten minutes:

*Leonard Bernstein*: _Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs_ 7:46 (Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Jazz Combo/Benny Goodman, clarinet)




*Samuel Barber*: _Dover Beach_ 8:22 (The Julliard String Quartet w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau)




*Adoplhus Hailstork*: _An American Port of Call_ 8:27 (JoAnn Falletta/Virginia Symphony Orchestra)




*Alan Hovnaness*: _Prayer of St. Gregory_ 4:49 (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra w/Charles Butler, trumpet)




*Louis M Gottschalk*: _Souvenir of Puerto Rico _ 6:13 (Leonard Pennario, piano)





These are all stand-alone pieces, not part of a larger suite.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Given your time limit, you could experience John Cage's 4'33" twice


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Still intaking suggestions?

Goldsmith's 'music for orchestra' ('70):


----------

